# Crescent 465 Trader



## pechi24 (25. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

es soll von diesem Modell eine neue Variante geben, bei welcher der Rumpf "glatt" und nicht mehr geklinkert ist.

Kennt das jemand bzw. weiß jemand, wo es dazu Bilder gibt.

Ansonsten lese ich hier viel "Nicht unter 5m für die Ostsee". Kommt es auf die 40 cm tatsächlich an?

Die Klasse ist ja deutlich unhandlicher und auch teurer.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Das ist die Trader in der aktuellen Form,
http://www.crescent-boats.se/ge/steuerpodestboote/465trader.htm

Die meisten die in dem angesprochenen Thread gesagt haben "nicht unter 5 Meter" 
sind ja nicht unbedingt die blutigsten Anfänger- den kannste schon glauben.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (28. August 2009)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Bin im Besitz einer Crecent 465 Trader Baujahr 2008 , das Boot hat eine Länge von 4,72 m , naja die paar cm . Ich bin mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden , viel Platz hohes Freibord , kommt leicht ins Gleiten .


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. August 2009)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Mit einem Freund habe ich oft auf der Crescent 465 fischen können. Es war allerdings eine mit einem kleinen vorderen Scheibenrahmen und als Trollingboot ausgestattet. In dieser Form - mit einem 30 PS Honda - muß mann allerdings sagen, das das Boot nicht leicht ins gleiten kam. Allerdings dürften wir zwei zusammen auch irgendwo bei 220 Kilo wiegen. Die offene Schüssel als Pilk-/ Naturköderangelboot sollte mit dem empfohlenen 30er schon ins gleiten kommen. Mit mehr als 3 Personen dürfte es dann aber auch schwierig werden -oder mit 3 Personen und jeder 30 Kilo Blei/Pilkkram..
Es ist ein gutmütiges Boot mit gutem Freibord und mit einem kleinen Wetterschutz vorn auch bei etwas rauherem Wetter noch zu fahren. Mir gefällt allerdings die alte Ausbauweise mit dem Steuerstand weiter vorn besser. Dabei ist einfach mehr Ordnung im Boot.
Ein weiterer Gedanke - und da kommen dann wieder die anderen Bootsgrößen ins Spiel: Das Boot ist nicht selbstlenzend. Für mich ein absolutes muß. Du kannst so ein Boot eigentlich kaum einmal ne Woche irgendwo im Hafen liegen lassen - oder du mußt es komplett zuplanen. Aber wenn man das macht und eine automatische Bilgepumpe mit einbaut, geht es auch.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Mit einem Freund habe ich oft auf der Crescent 465 fischen können. Es war allerdings eine mit einem kleinen vorderen Scheibenrahmen und als Trollingboot ausgestattet. In dieser Form - mit einem 30 PS Honda - muß mann allerdings sagen, das das Boot nicht leicht ins gleiten kam. Allerdings dürften wir zwei zusammen auch irgendwo bei 220 Kilo wiegen. Die offene Schüssel als Pilk-/ Naturköderangelboot sollte mit dem empfohlenen 30er schon ins gleiten kommen. Mit mehr als 3 Personen dürfte es dann aber auch schwierig werden -oder mit 3 Personen und jeder 30 Kilo Blei/Pilkkram..
> Es ist ein gutmütiges Boot mit gutem Freibord und mit einem kleinen Wetterschutz vorn auch bei etwas rauherem Wetter noch zu fahren. Mir gefällt allerdings die alte Ausbauweise mit dem Steuerstand weiter vorn besser. Dabei ist einfach mehr Ordnung im Boot.
> Ein weiterer Gedanke - und da kommen dann wieder die anderen Bootsgrößen ins Spiel: Das Boot ist nicht selbstlenzend. Für mich ein absolutes muß. Du kannst so ein Boot eigentlich kaum einmal ne Woche irgendwo im Hafen liegen lassen - oder du mußt es komplett zuplanen. Aber wenn man das macht und eine automatische Bilgepumpe mit einbaut, geht es auch.



Das Boot hat eine automatische Bilgepumpe , zum Gleiten , wir sind schon zu viert raus gefahren und das Boot kommt ohne Probleme ins Gleiten und dann sogar noch mit 25 PS .


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. September 2009)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*


Na gut - meine Erfahrungen sind eben andere. Mag aber am Scheibenrahmen und größerer Ausrüstung liegen. Ich würde ein Boot mit einer automatischen Pumpe nie ne Woche irgendwo liegen lassen. Wenn du Pech hast, ist die Batterie nach einem oder zwei Tagen leer..


----------



## JungausHamburg (4. August 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

So Moinsen
seit diesem WE gehören wir nun auch zu denen die einen Crescent 465 Trader mit einem Yamaha 15 Ps auf der Ostsee bewegen.



Das Rote stand uns lange treu zur Seite und sucht nun einen neuen Hafen#6#6



so haben wir es in Kiel erworben
Lowrance HDSI 2Gen und Trailer runden das Paket ab.

Was uns neugierig macht ist, wie habt ihr dieses solide Angelboot noch besser gemacht:vik: und worauf muß mann ein auge werfen???


----------



## Angelbube (8. August 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Hallo.

Ich fahre dieses Boot jetzt im dritten Jahr mit einem 30er Honda und Pinnen Steuerung. Es ist ein solides Boot, Schwächen habe ich bis heute keine erkannt. Mit 4 Personen ist Gleitfahrt nicht mal ansatzweise ein Problem, die Geschwindigkeit alleine im Boot liegt bei deutlich über 40 km/h. Gruß Hardy


----------



## strohmer (17. August 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Hi

 Wo in Kiel hast du denn gekauft ? Neu ?

 Grüße
 Ralf


----------



## JungausHamburg (29. August 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Kieler Bootsschau
Rendsburger Landstr. 206
ein Jahr alt


----------



## JungausHamburg (29. August 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

wie habt ihr denn dieses Boot eurem Hobby angepasst?
 Hat einer durch Zufall die Auftriebskörper modifiziert?


----------



## Kössi (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crescent 465 Trader*

Wir fahren seit Jahren vor Langeland mit dem Cresent 465, 30 PS mit 3 Leuten zum Fischen und sind zufrieden. Auch wenns mal kabbelig wird liegt das Boot gut im Wasser. Natürlich ist ein größeres Boot immer sicherer, aber kommt auch drauf an wie weit ich auf die Ostsee rausfahre. 
Kössi


----------



## Laichhaken (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
Der Tröööt ist zwar schon alt, aber ich schaue mir auch gerade einige Crescent 465 Trader an und frage mich dabei was mit Euren mittlerweile geworden ist.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn die stolzen Besitzer mal zeigen würden wie Ihre Boote so auf Fotos aussehen, mit was sie alles mittlerweile "Aufgerüstet" wurden,
was Eure Ausstattung ist und was sonst noch so für Erfahrungen vorliegen. Auch wie zufrieden man mit der auto- Lenzpumpe ist... Ob Eure Scheibe vom Steuerstand noch heil ist... Wie Ihr, falls Ihr ankert, den Anker und das Ankerseil verstaut... Ob Ihr zum Slippen Euren Trailer für das Boot noch modifiziert habt, wo Ihr die Rutenhalter angebaut hat, wie reinigt Ihr die Staufächer, bzw. kommt Ich dafür überall ran etc. pp.?

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen!

Beste Grüße von Paddy der vielleicht schon bald auch ein stolzer Besitzer des Crescent 465 Trader ist...


----------



## eisblock (17. Februar 2020)

Schau mal ein paar Trööts weiter unten in der Rubrik "welche Boote fahrt ihr". Da ist meiner 97er abgebildet.


----------



## Laichhaken (17. Februar 2020)

Ahhh sehr schön! Kann ich das nur schlecht erkennen oder hast Du da noch keine Rutenhalter dran? ...es wäre hier allerdings auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## eisblock (17. Februar 2020)

Das Böötchen ist mit Rutenhaltern bis ins letzte bewaffnet. Das hat aber auch einen handfesten Grund. Ich nutze die Halterungen der Rutenhalter an der Bordwand gleichzeitig auch als Aufnahmen für die Stege der Persenning. Weiterhin habe iich innen noch Rutenhalter zum aufrechten Transport der Ruten bei Fahrt. Ich mache mal Fotos bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## eisblock (17. Februar 2020)

Mal so als Eindruck. Die Crescent ist eigentlich der Tender für mein Stahlboot. Aber dennoch konsequent aufs Fischen ausgelegt. Die Trollingrolle habe ich abgebaut, da ich im Moment nur Binnen unterwegs bin. Die völlig blinde Scheibe habe ich durch eine neue schicke blaue Scheibe getauscht. Aber die Scheibe stört nur und deshalb verwende ich sie nicht mehr. Dadurch ist auch mehr Platz an Bord und ich kann mein Echolot auch aus allen Positionen im Blick haben.


----------



## Laichhaken (18. Februar 2020)

Wenn Du das eigentlich als Tender nimmst, wie groß ist dann bitte dein Stahlboot??? 

Hilf mir mal mit der Trolling Rolle.... bin gerade verwirrt da das doch eine "Angelmultirolle" ist oder gibt es etwas mit der gleichen Bezeichnung am Boot?
Tatsächlich hätte ich gedacht das die Scheibe von Vorteil während der Fahrt wäre... Aber dass dann mehr Platz vorherrscht und man besser auf drehbare Instrumente schauen kann, kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen.

Vielen lieben Dank für die Bilder! Die Feinheiten konnte man auf dem ersten Bild so nicht so erkennen!
Aber so ist schon viel besser . Was hast Du an der Seite des Steuerstandes noch dran verbaut - das kleine schwarze Rechteck?

Am Samstag schaue ich mir wieder eins an, ist allerdings gute 200 KM von mir entfernt... ich hoffe der Weg lohnt sich und ich komme mit belegter Anhängerkupplung wieder nach Hause  Allerdings ist bis dahin immer noch Sturm und auf dem Rückweg hätte ich mit Böen um 100 km/h zu kämpfen... Da habe ich schon etwas Respekt...nicht das mir der Hänger dann umkippt...

Darf ich fragen aus welcher Ecke du kommst?


----------



## eisblock (18. Februar 2020)

Das Stahlboot ist über 12 Meter und liegt daneben. Aber Tender ist auch ein bischen überspitzt gesprochen. 

Die Trollingrolle ist fest am Boot verbaut und hält den Köder beim Schleppen auf Tiefe.

Die Scheibe hat Widerstand, behindert die Sicht und man haut ewig mit dem Gerät dagegen. Also weg damit. Braucht kein Mensch. Ausser man klemmt das Top- oder Ankerlicht oder einen Ankerball drauf.

Die schwarze Box ist ein Schaltpanel für Stromverbraucher, Beleuchtung, Echo usw.

Und für mein Boot bin ich damals 600 km einfach gefahren.


----------



## Angelbube (19. Februar 2020)




----------



## Angelbube (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber zur Sache: Ich habe mein Boot mit Beleuchtung, Echolot und Rutenhaltern ausgerüstet. Die Echolothalter sind von RAM die Rutenhalter von Scotty. Ich kann beides nur empfehlen, Qualität und Funkion sind TOP. Mehr brauche ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## Laichhaken (19. Februar 2020)

Klasse, sieht gut aus. Was ist das runde schwarze auf dem Bug?


----------



## eisblock (19. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Klasse, sieht gut aus. Was ist das runde schwarze auf dem Bug?


LED Positionsleuchte. Habe ich auch, aber in weiß, verbaut.


----------



## Angelbube (20. Februar 2020)

...richtig, ist eine Positionsleuchte. Eines habe ich noch vergessen. Habe mir auf einer Tragschiene noch Sicherungsautomaten für das Schalten von Echolot und Beleuchtung installiert. Links sind die entsprechenden Sicherungen zu sehen.


----------



## Laichhaken (20. Februar 2020)

Danke, die kenne ich noch nicht. Tragen nicht so doll auf, finde ich gut!

Die Brücken hast Du ja sauber gebogen … Aber hast Du keine Sorge um Korrosion an den Sicherungen wenn die so offen sind?
Ist der Einbauort mit unter der hinteren Sitzbank?


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2020)

So abwegig ist der Gedanke nicht - die Faktoren Spritz- und Kondenswasser sollten zwingend berücksichtigt werden. 

Selbst geringe Mengen an Wasser in der Bilge werden zum Korrosionsturbo, wenn man sein Boot mit ner Hafenplane abdeckt. 

Schon mal jemand alte Kabel vom Boot spaßeshalber komplett aus der Isolierung geschält? 
Ist ein Trauerspiel, wo man (je nach Alter) die Korrosion meterlang am Kabel sieht.


----------



## Laichhaken (26. Februar 2020)

Huhu.....

YEAH... ich bin jetzt auch endlich ein stolzer Besitzer einer Crescent 465 Trader!
Hab gerade angefangen die leicht zu entfernenden Anbauten zu demontieren und das Boot für eine Grundreinigung vorzubereiten!
Am WE mache ich gern mal ein bis zwei Fotos und stelle die hier ein um Sie vorzustellen 

Bis dahin, Ahoi Ihr Kapitäne...


----------



## Angelbube (26. Februar 2020)

Dann meinen Glückwunsch und gutes Gelingen zum Neuerwerb
Zum Thema Korrosion: Das ist bei mir kein Thema, steht bei Nichtbenutzung in meiner Garage


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2020)

Glückwunsch und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. 
Bilder sind super, bin gespannt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Huhu.....
> 
> YEAH... ich bin jetzt auch endlich ein stolzer Besitzer einer Crescent 465 Trader!
> Hab gerade angefangen die leicht zu entfernenden Anbauten zu demontieren und das Boot für eine Grundreinigung vorzubereiten!
> ...


Gratulation, Käpt'n Paddy


----------



## Laichhaken (26. Februar 2020)

Danke Dir


----------



## Shimanoxt (18. Juli 2021)

Moin moin,

ich hoffe ihr habt eure tollen Boote noch, ich bin  auch im Besitz eines Crescent Trader und hätte da malö einige Fragen an euch!!
Mein Boot habe ich vor 6 Jahren gekauft und es soll mal ein Unterwasserschaden gehabt haben, nun habe ich nicht diese Bilgepumpe die ihr alle drin habt und aus diesem Grund wollte ich mal fragen ob der ein oder andere Bilder vom Staufach hinten einstellen kann.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## eisblock (19. Juli 2021)

Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Unterwasserschaden, Bilgepumpe und Staukasten nicht ganz. Dringt bei dir Wasser ein? Dann ist eine Bilgenpumpe vielleicht der falsche Ansatz. Möchtest du aber eine Bilgenpumpe für alle Eventualitäten nachrüsten, ist das relativ simpel und preisgünstig. Ich würde dies in jedem Fall empfehlen.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Juli 2021)

unterwasserschaden - ist wie der name schon sagt "unter wasser" und nicht im hinteren staukasten, 
der müsste eigentlich einen verschließbaren ablauf haben.
wenn du der beseitigung des unterwasserschadens nicht traust, solltest du abschleifen und mit glasfaser nacharbeiten -
sonst geht es dir wie mir mit meiner crescent aus den nl nach dem sie bei einem bootsbaumeister war.
als ich nach einem halben jahr nichtnutzung wieder zum boot kam, stand es halbvoll mit wasser - schwamm aber noch.


----------



## Shimanoxt (19. Juli 2021)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Unterwasserschaden, Bilgepumpe und Staukasten nicht ganz. Dringt bei dir Wasser ein? Dann ist eine Bilgenpumpe vielleicht der falsche Ansatz. Möchtest du aber eine Bilgenpumpe für alle Eventualitäten nachrüsten, ist das relativ simpel und preisgünstig. Ich würde dies in jedem Fall empfehlen.


Es ist etwas durcheinander, da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Aber bei den Bildern in dem Thread hier sehe ich auf fast allen Bildern eine Pumpe vor dem hinteren Staufach im Boot, diese ist bei mir nicht vorhanden, genauso wenig wie ein Lenzstopfen aber, den habe ich auch bei den anderen nicht gesehen. Im Boot wo ich stehen kann ist der Boden Doppelwamndig also ist daruntrer Hohlraus und im hinteren Staufach wo ich drauf sitze ist der Boden nicht doppelwandig (wo der Tank drin ist ), aber dort habe ich letztes mal ein wenig Wasser festgestellt,kein Salzwasser !!! Ich gehe davon aus das im vorderen Staufach durch den Regen auf der Autobahn Wasser reingelaufen ist, weil dort ein Loch ca 4,5 cm drin ist.
Der Vorbesitzer hat am Boot ein Schaden repariert wovon ich erfahren habe aber was er gemacht hat weiß ich nicht, deshalb hätte ich gern Fotos von einem der Bilder hat wo nichts verändert wurde.
Eine nachgerüstete Pumpe habe ich bereits im Boot!!

Hier ein Bild vom vorderen Staukasten mit dem Loch


----------



## eisblock (20. Juli 2021)

Zunächst einmal gehört auf das Loch im Bild ein Stopfen. Dann bleibt es im Zwischenraum auch trocken. Dann handelt es sich bei der Lenzpumpe vor der Backskiste um eine Bilgenpumpe, die die Bilge auspumpt, sofern hier Wasser drin steht. Die Bilge ist der Boden, auf dem du stehst. Das Wasser wird normalerweise über einen Schlauch abgeleitet, der durch deine Backskiste führt und das Wasser in die Motorwanne leitet. Von dort läuft es über die 2 Öffnungen nach außenbords. Also absolut simpel und nachträglich einzubauen, sofern nicht bereits vorhanden. Was mich aber wundert, da üblicherweise bereits von Haus aus verbaut. Einen Lenzstopfen gibt es übrigens nicht. Wenn du Wasser im Zwischenboden hast, so gehört das da nicht rein. Ich würde das Boot so aufbocken, dass das Wasser nach vorne läuft und es dann über die Öffnung ablaufen lassen oder abpumpen oder sonst wie entfernen. Anschließend aber das Loch wieder dicht mit einem passenden Stopfen verschließen. Ich hoffe, das dich das deiner Probemlösung näher bringt.
Sollte das Wasser aber aus dem geschilderten Vorschaden resultieren, hast du ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Shimanoxt (21. Juli 2021)

Moin,
ein Stoipfen war vorne nie drin aber zum Glück ist da auch fast nie Wasser reingelaufen und wenn dann habe ich es wie gesagt ebntfernt indem ich das Boot hinten angehoben habe. Jetzt ist es nun so das Wasser an dem hinteren Staufach raus kam dort habe ich dann innen mit einem Schraubendreher sehr doll gekratzt sodass ich eine kleine Öffnung hatte, Wasser kam fast nichts mehr raus nur habe ich bedenken das es da etwas gegammelt hat. Habe mir jetzt ein Blower bestellt den ich vorne am besagten Loch anschließe das Boot in die Sonne stelle und hoffe das die restliche feuchtigkeit dann hinten an meinen Schlitz entweichen kann und danach verschließe ich alles wieder. Natürlich sieht es hinten nicht so Sauber wie im vorderen Loch auch, weil wahrscheinlich Jahrelang Dreck und Wasser ins Boot gekommen sind durch den fehlenden Stopfen. Die Reparatur wurde vor ca 15-20 Jahren vorgenommen, ich habe das Boot jetzt 5,5 Jahre und es war nie Wasser drin bis auf jetzt vom Regen. Die Bilgepumpe ab Werk ist nicht dran gewesen ,es wurde eine andere Nachgerüstet.
Beim Kauf stand leider auch Regenwasser im Boot was ich sofort entfernt habe, ich hatte ein dabei der sich angeblich mit Booten auskennt


----------

